# Best Keywords for Painters Searches ?



## Bobbo

My website is relatively new . I'm tracking the activity on my site with StatCounter trying to figure out any information I can out of the statistics they give you . For those painters out there with websites , What do you find to be the most used search keywords ? 


Valenti & Sons website ... http://valentiandsonspainting.com/

StatCounter ... http://statcounter.com/


----------



## RGordon

Not sure why people would give you their best keywords, especially the ones in NY/NJ who are likely competing with you for those keywords.

Google keyword tool is your friend. Use it and do some research for yourself and it will pay off. Good luck!

https://adwords.google.com/o/Targeting/Explorer


----------



## Bobbo

RGordon said:


> Not sure why people would give you their best keywords, especially the ones in NY/NJ who are likely competing with you for those keywords.
> 
> Google keyword tool is your friend. Use it and do some research for yourself and it will pay off. Good luck!
> 
> https://adwords.google.com/o/Targeting/Explorer



I doubt highly that anyone on this forum is local enough to me to be considered my competition :blink: Keywords are mainly bull anyway ! It's all about paying Google to come up big with Adwords and such .


----------



## RCP

Bobbo said:


> I chose the none of your beeswax option ! :jester:



Do you have Google Analytics set up?


----------



## RGordon

Bobbo said:


> I doubt highly that anyone on this forum is local enough to me to be considered my competition :blink: Keywords are mainly bull anyway ! It's all about paying Google to come up big with Adwords and such .


You might not be their direct competition. But they may have other competition on the forum.

Also, if you think keywords are bull then you're off to a bad start when it comes to keyword research.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

RGordon said:


> Not sure why people would give you their best keywords, especially the ones in NY/NJ who are likely competing with you for those keywords.
> 
> Google keyword tool is your friend. Use it and do some research for yourself and it will pay off. Good luck!
> 
> https://adwords.google.com/o/Targeting/Explorer


If he was my competitor, I'd help him. I talk and encourage a few of my local competitors. WHY, you ask? Because I hope for the best for them (some of them), their families and in their business. Also their future and the economy of my community. I don't have the answers for the OP, I dont think any one really does. except for maybe Y. However my point of this post is to tell you that their are good competitors that wish the best for each other, specially in our current economy.


----------



## jack pauhl

use googles predictable keywords. Just start plugging in the keyword house pai and bam, there are your keywords. Try a bunch of stuff like interior p


----------



## Bobbo

RCP said:


> Do you have Google Analytics set up?


* 
Huh ??? :blink:
* 


RGordon said:


> You might not be their direct competition. But they may have other competition on the forum.
> 
> Also, if you think keywords are bull then you're off to a bad start when it comes to keyword research.


*I don't think their bull , I guess I'm just getting frustrated as a painter in a world of internet confusion !*



ewingpainting.net said:


> If he was my competitor, I'd help him. I talk and encourage a few of my local competitors. WHY, you ask? Because I hope for the best for them (some of them), their families and in their business. Also their future and the economy of my community. I don't have the answers for the OP, I dont think any one really does. except for maybe Y. However my point of this post is to tell you that their are good competitors that wish the best for each other, specially in our current economy.


*If only more people had attitudes like this ! :thumbup:*


----------



## RCP

I was only kidding you!

RGordon is right, use Google Keywords. Try paint colors, choose colors, free estimates.


----------



## dubinpainting

Its all about keywords visit some of your competitors websites for ideas!
Local searches are big so put keywords pertaining to your local area and all locations you serve. Load your website every page up with as many keywords as you can!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RGordon

Here's my advice to you. Think about it like a consumer. If you were going to look for a painter online, what would you search?

There's the obvious ones like "house painters" and "painters" and "painting contractors" But then you need to start thinking about more specific searches. The broader the keywords you are trying to target, the more competition you will have and the harder it will be to rank well in Google for them. So targeting "painters" and "house painters" will be tough.

Longer, specific keywords are called "long-tail keywords" those are what you probably want to start off targeting.

Here are some long-tail painting keyword ideas to get you started...

Licensed painting contractors in ____(your city/county/state)
or, this is even more long tail:
"free estimates from licensed painters in _____"

Use the google keyword tool i linked above to get an idea for competition and how many times your targeted phrase is searched a month.

Hope that helps some. But like i said, you can get a lot of keywords just by thinking like a consumer and using the keyword tool.

Also, ditch statcounter and get Google Analytics set up. It's free and great for tracking your website: http://www.google.com/analytics/


----------



## RGordon

ewingpainting.net said:


> If he was my competitor, I'd help him. I talk and encourage a few of my local competitors. WHY, you ask? Because I hope for the best for them (some of them), their families and in their business. Also their future and the economy of my community. I don't have the answers for the OP, I dont think any one really does. except for maybe Y. However my point of this post is to tell you that their are good competitors that wish the best for each other, specially in our current economy.



I heat that, I guess i approach it from a different angle b/c our keywords are such a big part of our business and if i just handed that over to a competitor I would be basically trying to put myself out of business.

Granted keywords are not everything, customer service, site design/usability, and other marketing efforts factor in. But for an online business, keywords are a big part of the mix.

I guess my original hesitation helping the OP was that he basically just asked people for keywords instead of asking people how he can find his own. I typically don't like to see people asking for handouts. But I think his intentions are good and he's just so new to the internet thing he doesn't know where to go, so I hope the advice i offered helps point him in the right direction.


----------



## Bobbo

RGordon said:


> Also, ditch statcounter and get Google Analytics set up. It's free and great for tracking your website: http://www.google.com/analytics/



I'm checking out the Google analytics but I'm getting pretty much the same info thru Statcounter ...


----------



## jason123

Bobbo said:


> I doubt highly that anyone on this forum is local enough to me to be considered my competition :blink: Keywords are mainly bull anyway ! It's all about paying Google to come up big with Adwords and such .


don't be to sure!


----------



## jason123

Keep on typing on those keys and it'll happen. It takes hard work like anything else.


----------



## SteveC

Wow! Nobody giving out keywords. Here's a tip: you have to use keywords in your post, and this is practically an invitation to post what would otherwise be perfect spam.

I always start with the google keyword tool. Enter painting contractor and painter. It will give you lots of ideas. Interior painting and exterior painting are less competitive (for a location...like Fort Pierce exterior painting). Also, in my particular case, residential painting was very competitive, but commercial painting was much less so. 
One way to go, is to try searching the keywords until you get one where you do not have to compete with a directory. I found that Fort Pierce Painter was crowded, but there was a little less for Fort Pierce House Painter and that Fort Pierce Commercial Painting Contractor had much less. It is a very tedious process, but you can find a few things, usually.
Here is the actual secret, though. The easiest thing to do is try to rank on your ideal term, and see how people find you. As a hobby, I run a few websites, and almost always, I find that people are viewing my sites from words I did not think of (I find out through google's webmaster tools). So once I know someone found my site from a keyword where I have ranked rank 93 without even trying, I have an easy keyword without even trying.
Why do I know it is a good keyword? First, I could rank on it on accident, so it won't take much effort. Second, someone read all the way to that 93 result, so I know there weren't really good results at the top.


----------



## MattRoefer

Google is going to help you a lot! check into all they have


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

Bobbo,

Go spend the money on a one month subscription for wordtracker. Everyone is pulling the same BS keywords off of the free google keyword tool. Wordtracker will dive deep into your market giving you hundreds of keywords that pull in a little traffic each every month. Then build those long tail keywords into content and watch how 50 keywords that pull 10 visits each a month are just as good as trying to rank for 1 competitive word that gets 500 visits a month.


----------



## mr.fixit

if you look at websites and click on you view tab then click on page source this will give you keywords for any site.


----------



## nEighter

you do realize that painttalk and all of Nathan's sites are basically the top of all searches for construction right? You REALLY want to give away secrets to your next paycheck? This is one area I will not tell. It is kinda like asking for someone's SS#. 

That being said.. put yourself in the mind of your customers, describe your service  Bout all I can tell you.


----------



## 6126

I am by no means an expert, but I believe your "description" tags could use some work. From waht I understand, Google will only pick up the first 10 words or so. (Anyone please correct me if I am wrong as I am new at this myself) I spend way too much time searching various combinations of words probably. And I can assure you R Gordon knows something. His site is at the top of pretty much every search I do for my area. Unfortuneatly, I dont think people are looking for painters too much right now around here. Anyway.....Google Analytics for sure  My suggestion? Do what I do. Read, read, read. A year ago I didnt even know what SEO was. I had neard of it, but had no idea. Still dont know a lot, but from what I've gathered.....Google ranking, or any other like yahoo, bing and all the other search engines ranking takes time and patience. I also feel and could be wrong, its a constantly changing game. Plenty of people are spending money (including myself) on adwaords, etc. and some are spending big money. If your site is relatively new like mine is, its tough going up against guys who have had their sites for 5 or 10 yrs.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Bobbo, 

I started a thread in response to help you and others here on the forum.

Keywords are extremely important to get right at the beginning of building your online presence.

Check out the thread.


http://www.painttalk.com/f23/keywords-you-need-help-you-rank-first-page-google-12357/


----------



## Seattlepainting

House Painting is the key set and it is PWND by Kcrowder.


----------



## Seattlepainting

*FEB 16th SERP Local West Palm Beach Page 1*






























Try is with Cloaker to hide IP and results are the same..house-painting-info, lakewood, certa pro....sometimes Shearer


IMHO
My advice get some no-follows with your do-follows. Get images ptimized, get video optimized. Stay away from 10,000+ links to less than 30 root domain ratio. Social Media like FB is hype (I am not hating; I use the **** out of FB....Social Media like Paint Talk, Vimeo, and Twitter are juiceir than FB for painting contractors...unless the certa pro guys stop using "cialis" as anchor text and get their Franchise on ) Things are going to Change and all the work you do now will get you grandfathered in..look at all the guys with DMOZ juice just because they were in the game back then; somethimg similar is going to happen within 24 months...all of our Spammy **** will get locked in. BTW Spam is any painting contrcator with more than 20,000 backlinks (at least 18,500 of those)....myself included.


----------



## RCP

John, what are the red and green bars?


----------



## Seattlepainting

*Seomoz*



RCP said:


> John, what are the red and green bars?


SEOMOZ tool bar; not as complete as Opensite Explorer. measures PA Page Authority and Da Domain Authority. Lots of similar tools on the web with their own strengths and w...


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

SeattlePainting, 

the word house painting is not my target, its painting contractors in wellington, fl. i have to add the FL or it shows a diiferent area. 

in addition to wellington, fl i target the same words but stretch out to include west palm beach. 

then i move on to house painters in both areas, and so on...

search for that painting contractors in wellington term and see results

not just main site, but look at the organics and where they lead

also google places, letter A 

posting from the iphone app, may be getting to addicted to the forum already!


----------



## Bobbo

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> SeattlePainting,
> 
> the word house painting is not my target, its painting contractors in wellington, fl. i have to add the FL or it shows a diiferent area.
> 
> in addition to wellington, fl i target the same words but stretch out to include west palm beach.
> 
> then i move on to house painters in both areas, and so on...
> 
> search for that painting contractors in wellington term and see results
> 
> not just main site, but look at the organics and where they lead
> 
> also google places, letter A
> 
> posting from the iphone app, may be getting to addicted to the forum already!


I optimized for my local town name as well as painter , painting etc but one of the words I see people including in their long tailed search most is interior or exterior !:yes:


----------

